# Mocha pots?



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

What's up with these? What are they all about, the mrs likes the look of them and wants one but I don't know what the benefits are or how they work really


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Stove Top section here will help give you an idea of what a Mocha Pot is


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

They are a stove top way of making a strong coffee, not really espresso but extracted under pressure in a similar way. Water goes in the bottom half. A basket with the coffee in if is set in the middle then the top section is screwed on. Heat causes pressure in the bottom section to push hot water up through the basket and the coffee. It runs out through a spout in the top section and collects. Here's a technique I like for it- http://www.squaremileblog.com/2009/01/21/videocast-4-stove-topmoka-pot/


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

its how most of italy makes coffee at home


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

Might get one to try its, the mrs is obsessed with Venice and apparently had some made this way there and loved it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

provided you grind the coffee just slightly coarser than for espresso and just mound the coffee in the basket before tightening down the top, you can make wonderful coffee in a stove top moka


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a 4 cup stainless steel one for sale if you're interested.


----------



## whinmoor85 (Jul 4, 2013)

Somnophore said:


> Might get one to try its, the mrs is obsessed with Venice and apparently had some made this way there and loved it


They're simple to use and maintain, I've got the '6 cup' model and really it holds enough water to make one decent sized cup of coffee.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> I have a 4 cup stainless steel one for sale if you're interested.


How much are you after? Make/model/condition?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> How much are you after? Make/model/condition?


Bialetti Kona 4 cup.

There are a few scratches on it and the bottom has some discolouration from the flames but its in a very good condition overall.

I'm after about 20£ because I'm trying to make up enough money to buy a Classic plus 58mm tamper and other, but offer me whatever you think is reasonable.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Just come back from a holiday and took my 3 shot Mocha Pot and little milk frother and had smashing cappuccinos every morning.

Perfect little thing and looks pretty on a gas stove


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Try researching the Bialetti Brikka. Very similar, and as easy to use, but makes much better coffee imho.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

+1 for the brikka,worth the extra definitely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big.Dave (Jul 12, 2013)

I use a 3 cup pot every morning currently using lavazza rosso at the moment works a treat.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Whatever you do don't buy one of those crappy aluminium ones. Get a stainless steal one. It'll cost you a bit more but you really wouldn't want to drink out of an aluminum one after a few months. They get so minging.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## titan (Jul 29, 2013)

I have been using a 6 cup Bialetti stainless version on an induction hob it makes enough for a single cup of coffee. It is far too strong for me with a full basket so after experimenting about 1/3 full seems OK for me. For two cups I use a full basket and add water.


----------

